# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool  Super Doctor VER1.92A

## gsm_bouali

*Super Doctor VER1.92A* 
Add MTK 6255 6236 NAND Write Flash New ALG
Fix MTK After Done,Software "Return Data Error"Bugs
Add MTK 6577 6575 EMMC Write Flash Support
Add MTK 6573 6575 NAND Write Flash Support
Add MTK 6577 6575 EMMC Format Support
Add MTK New Flash Support
SPD 6820 8810 Get Flash Info Add
SPD Smart Phone Read Flash Without Set the Size
First Support MTK 6260 CPU Support
MTK 6260 Read Info Add
MTK 6260 Read Flash Add
MTK 6260 Write Flash Add
MTK 6260 Format Add
MTK 6260 IMEI Repair Add  *Download Mirror Link :-*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## TIGER_GSM

السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله تعالىآ وبركاته   
بارك الله فيك علىآ المشاركة المتميزة

----------


## محمود المصرى

شكرا

----------

